# Afrikaans: nationalities



## Setwale_Charm

Can anybody tell me the Afrikaans for the following: a Canadian, a Frenchman, a Portuguese, a Greek and a Chinese?

And also: how are the feminine for these formed?


----------



## Abu Bishr

Kanadees

Frans / Fransman

Portugies

Griek

Sjinees, Chinees


This applies to both male and female.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

So do you mean that there is no way to distinguish females in Afrikaans?


----------



## Abu Bishr

I suppose it would be the same as in English, where you would use the adjective followed by "man" or "woman", e.g.

Chinese man = Sjinese man

Chinese woman = Sjinese vrou

or

French man / Frenchman = Franse man

French woman = Franse vrou

Likewise, "Sjinese" and "Franse" can be used as an (attributive) adjective with any object (animate or inanimate), e.g. Sjinese regering / owerhede (Chinese government / authorities).

Similarly, "Sjinese" and "Franse" are also used as plural forms, e.g. "Die Sjinese en Franse besoek dikwels Suid-Afrika" (The Chinese and French often visit South Africa ).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Baie dankie.


----------

